# Refinishing the new rg7321.



## zlittell (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello everyone, Zachery Littell here. I just acquired a RG7321 that an old band member sold me for cheap. He wanted to refinish it and then ran out of time and needed money, so he sold it to me for a measly $80. Quite a steal if you ask me!

Here it is the way I picked it up from him:










The only part that isn't sanded is the inside horns. Which is awesome since that's less work for me!

I do have one question. How would I go about fixing this, maybe a syringe with wood glue and some clamps.









This is the todo list I have:
------------------------------------------------------------------
Fix fretboard
Ebonize fretboard?
Clean frets and lemon board


Flame Maple Vaneer
Grey to Black Dragon Burst


Binding
either pinstripe or if I can find a friendly luthier, a plastic binding.

Possibly fill side dents in with wood filler


Sprayed Black on the back and sides


Spray Lacquer


Redo Electronics
New Pots and Capacitors
New input jack
Clean 5 way switch


Fix Bridge Rust

Faux EMG style Pickup Covers
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Also can anyone recommend some stains to use that I can get at local places. (home depot, menards, etc) need black and gray obviously

-Zack-


----------



## zlittell (Mar 2, 2011)

ordered the veneer and black wood dye from universaljems and reranch. hopefully getting some work done over spring break next week 

Still not sure how to glue the neck down. I am afraid that the wood glue might get messy and I don't know how to clean it up.

-zack-


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 2, 2011)

$80 you say? 

I'm sure Max will come in with some helpful tips on how to get that neck back in playing order. FWIW that glue may get messy, but who doesn't have a spare rag laying around somewhere? Clean it up before it dries!


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Mar 2, 2011)

Just use a old damp towel (Use hot water to wet the towel) to wipe away excess glue when you have clamped the fretboard down!


----------



## zlittell (Mar 2, 2011)

haha the old simplistic way. i just have never really worked with wood glue so i didn't know how tacky it is and stuff

quite the deal on the price I thought. plus I think refinishing is more fun than playing sometimes


----------



## Infamous Impact (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a nice deal you got there . I have no idea how to glue your fretboard back, but that's gonna look so sweet when you're done with it. Oh, and I have that exact same fan remote!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 2, 2011)

I think the syringe with glue + lots of clamps should be a good fix for the fretboard. Seems like a good idea to me anyway.


----------



## zlittell (Mar 8, 2011)

here is a new question... can I stain the veneer before i cut the binding channel. The reason for this is the guy doing the woodwork is doing it later in the week. This is my springbreak so I have time to work hard and don't want to wait till the end of the week to work on the guitar and rush it.

Im thinking it should be alright and honestly I am even contemplating doing a black overspray around the edge which should take care of anything sanded off. I am just worried about how much sanding will be needed after the cut.

gonna try and put up more pictures

-zack-


----------



## zlittell (Mar 8, 2011)

new progress updates (keep the facebook more updated than this thread sorry guys  )
















one side is now trimmed and the other is glued and i am testing out stains

-zack-

edit: where the guitar is as of right now





it was a learning experience with the veneer. I still don't even fully understand the best way to cut it out. Sometimes it just splits on the grain and its too late. Its hard to tell in the picture but theres a few rough spots but I feel nothing that can't be corrected with sanding. it was rough and time consuming but I am more than happy with the end result for a first time job.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 8, 2011)

Having done this, I will suggest that you be very careful on the forearm portion.


----------



## zlittell (Mar 9, 2011)

tested the stain on scrap. I like it a lot!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 9, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Having done this, I will suggest that you be very careful on the forearm portion.


 
What's the issue you had? Cracking and such?


----------



## zlittell (Mar 9, 2011)

the only problem I had with the forearm slant was that the first piece of initial weight on the slant. This cause a couple of small bubbles in the center portion of that side. With the other side I had a few glue pockets (from not using the roller like i did the second time), but they were easily remedied by just letting the glue cure fully.

my biggest problem was trimming the veneer. it was very easy to crack at corners. most of my damage is in the neck pocket area and pickup cavitys.

edit: grain accent stain. going to be sanded back soon





-zack-


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I'm still on the fence about whether or not I want to attempt one of these.


----------



## zlittell (Mar 9, 2011)

its not for the faint of heart. it was hard and full of mistakes that had to be fixed. it took more time than I expected by about 4 days and was a bitch to get right. in the end I like my finish but I don't know if I would have liked a white paint with black binding just as much. but i learned a lot in the process and that alone made it worth it to me


----------



## zlittell (Mar 10, 2011)

and here is the top finish done!






i love the way it turned out. i just realized i still haven't cut the electronics holes. hopefully i can be careful with it and just add dye with a q-tip. although no one will see it I still don't want to butcher the finish.

Can't wait to get the binding cut soon! Traded some computer work for the binding job including the binding itself. So what a deal. I may have to get with this guy later one because he has some BEAUTIFUL slabs of around 150 year old walnut that is just amazing. does great work building guitars as well.

then sometime next week or so I will be taping her up and taking the body to my other buddies shop to have it sprayed black and clear coated with polyurethane.
Should I just use the same polyurethane he uses for cars or buy my own?

-zack-


----------



## musikizlife (Mar 10, 2011)

I cannot wait to see how this one turns out! That stain looks awesome Im thinking of doing a refinish very soon


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Mar 10, 2011)

WOW Lookin' Good!


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 10, 2011)

This is looking amazing! I definitely love the flame with that stain . Looking forward to seeing it done!


----------



## ncbrock (Mar 11, 2011)

My first veneer was applied on a schecter avenger 7, the top was contoured so it wasnt the easiest of jobs. Looks like you did a good job, but I learned that when trying to trim\cut on corners or cutouts that having a dremel with a sanding drum is the best way to go about trimming it. If your trying to cut it with a utility knife or anything with a blade you risk of cracking the veneer.


----------



## zlittell (Mar 11, 2011)

that is definitely what i was thinking when i was done. i feel like it can be done with the x-acto but you really gotta have a good glue (vacuum pressed). also slowly carving away at it is best. it seemed as though if you go the right direct across the grain you are fine. the problem is it hard to get the correct angle of the blade.

dremel is definitely the way to go though


----------



## zlittell (Mar 12, 2011)

went and bought a package of clamps from home depot... i love clamps.

re gluing the neck is going well


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Mar 12, 2011)

that top looks really nice dude! keep us posted.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 13, 2011)

I aprove of those clamps!

Need to see moar though.


----------



## b7string (Mar 13, 2011)

This is going really well! Excellent job on the veneer, and a nice finish too


----------



## zlittell (Mar 14, 2011)

neck finished. needs to have glue line sanded finely. now I can go about cleaning it up and letting it drink some lemon oil haha.






Went to the guys house the other day and we cut and glued the binding... only sad part is i have to redye it but I have achieved a similar dye 3 times already so I don't think i will have a problem.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 14, 2011)

Very good work!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Mar 14, 2011)

This is turning out awesome man! It looks amazing.


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Mar 15, 2011)

This guitar will look sick when it's complete!!!!!!


----------



## zlittell (Mar 17, 2011)

went over to the guys house and finished up his work with him today.

The binding ready to be sanded even! (we sanded it down so that it can be done by hand now)





since the back is getting sprayed we filled in any dents and gaps with wood filler





still gotta figure out how to work with these gaps on the face. i think i may just be careful with the putty and once it gets dyed again youll never notice





and some heartbreak for you guys




some accidents and ill thought plans took place and we sanded through the veneer in this small spot.  i nearly cried when it happened lol but it was a split second and there was no going back. I don't consider it an issue I can't overcome. it didn't hit the grain and its only a small piece. Once its all dyed you shouldn't notice it.... well I will others won't 

being good at any skill is about being able to overcome and progress as you go.

gets sprayed and cleared this weekend hopefully!

-zack-


----------



## jordanky (Mar 18, 2011)

The binding sets it off big time. How'd you go about cutting the body for it?


----------



## zlittell (Mar 18, 2011)

I used the dremel bit from stew mac. I know most like the router bit better, but the dremel bit was in the budget so thats what I went with.

-Zack-


----------



## zlittell (Mar 19, 2011)

woot

binding finished









definitely an interesting experience. Have learned quite a bit and have some new techniques for next time. I will probably stay away from bindings for the time being. lol





Heres what the sandthrough looks like now. I don't know if it was the glue or what but this part wouldn't accept stain. I darkened it up but not the jet black I was looking for. Honestly it adds a bit of character and I will know next time. Can't wait to get this blasted, it has turned out much better than expected.

-ZACK-


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 19, 2011)

That looks so much sexier with the binding! And don't worry too much about the sand through. On the first picture of your above post I had to spend some time looking for it! It looks stunning!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh yeah, looks incredible with the binding.


----------



## zlittell (Mar 19, 2011)

any one know where I can get a plastic 5 way switch cover... thought it had one but it doesn't. My jackson did but i took the 5way out wish I could find the jackson one.

I have black plastic stock so I may just cut my own.


----------



## TimTomTum (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome! Who needs J Customs? 
All those incredible work is really inspiring.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 19, 2011)

Inspiring thread! GREAT WORK!!!


----------



## zlittell (Mar 23, 2011)

hey anyone who has used automotive paint to spray a guitar, I have a question. Do I need a primer for the black paint I am spraying on the back or will it stick right on?

-zack-


----------



## zlittell (Jun 7, 2011)

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!! the guitar looks amazing in person

sanded with 1500 waiting touch up black:





CLEARED:










Flat black mixed with metallic black and a metallic blue speckled on top:














hope you like it
-zack-


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Jun 8, 2011)

That Sir, looks amazing!!!


----------



## infernalservice (Jun 9, 2011)

Did you use a typical home depot minwax stain or a dye for that top? It looks really good!


----------



## zlittell (Jun 9, 2011)

its transfast black water dye


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 10, 2011)

Man that was such a pro job... I wanna do this to my RG7321 with purple, Im gonna bookmark this thread so I can do what you did.


----------



## themike (Jun 10, 2011)

Great job man, cant wait to see it together!


----------



## teqnick (Jun 10, 2011)

holy shit, that is amazing man! Major props.


----------



## zlittell (Jun 11, 2011)

heres the bridge  curly maple!


----------



## Fktpguitfiddle (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow dude I have been procrastinating on doin my 7321 but I am gonna get on that...all thanks to this post


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 15, 2011)

Dude, nice. Good job.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 17, 2011)

That is unreal, excellent job my friend


----------



## zlittell (Jun 21, 2011)

been sanding with 2000 and getting it ready for polish. finished working on the neck and installed the tuners.

here is the question I have: when i put the veneer on I covered the screw holes for the bridge. How should I go about mounting this? I was thinking A) line it over the holes and then to a straight edge or B) put all the ferrules in and put the top and bottom strings on then screw it down.

how would you go about this?

-zack-


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, I had forgotten about this thread... it looks fantastic mate!

And yeah, I would properly line the old bridge over the string ferrule things, and gently tap on where the screws should go... then drill them.


----------



## Metal_Maniac (Jun 22, 2011)

zlittell said:


> been sanding with 2000 and getting it ready for polish. finished working on the neck and installed the tuners.
> 
> here is the question I have: when i put the veneer on I covered the screw holes for the bridge. How should I go about mounting this? I was thinking A) line it over the holes and then to a straight edge or B) put all the ferrules in and put the top and bottom strings on then screw it down.
> 
> ...



Measure out the scale length of the guitar from the nut to correctly install the bridge, otherwise intonation will be out.

1) Measure the distance from the "string side" of the nut to the center of the 12th fret. This measurement MUST be within 1/64". Do NOT use a tape measure.
2) Using this distance, measure from the center of the 12th fret down and make a small mark on the body... a big mark will destroy the precision needed.
3) From this mark, go another 3/16" down and make another mark. At this mark draw a line parallel to the frets. This is where the strings go over the saddle. We'll call it a "saddle line".
4) Take an accurate straightedge (not a yardstick or hunk of wood) and hold it against one side of the neck. Draw a line that intersects the saddle line. Repeat with the other side of the neck. Make sure that when you draw this line the pencil lead is tilted towards the straightedge so that it is drawn as accurately as possible.
5) Center the bridge, drill the holes, install

Check this link, there are some photos showing this process:
Project Guitar :: Tremolo to Hard tail conversion Page 2


----------



## skeels (Jun 22, 2011)

This is killer! Not only does it look awesome, but I have learned a lot. Thanks for posting this! Might have to try a veneer on some cheapo....


----------



## zlittell (Jun 22, 2011)

i really need to calculate all that lol i know that's how i would do it if i were placing the bridge for the first time but there's already string thru holes in the body. ill probably do it like that just to be safe. now you got me all worried haha

and good skeels thats why I posted everything in as much detail as I could. If I can help people learn while I learn then thats all I ask haha


----------



## zlittell (Jun 27, 2011)

ahhhhhhhh what in gods name is this in my clear!






im assuming it can be sanded out but it is being quite the bitch! its from the extra wipe on poly i put over the couple small sandthroughs. the problem comes in where I thought hmmm maybe I can get the clear to go into the holes from the vaporlock problem. nope and now i have this. can anyone tell me exactly what this may be.

-zack-

edit:
talked to my paint guy and he said it just needs more sanding so that made me happy. I was about to cry if that's what you'd see scattered across the top of my guitar in the right light. just snatched up some red seas fire tabs and i want to finish even more now! haha



p.s. I have decided that this will probably be the last veneer I ever do. even if I do get a vacuum press for it. i hate them with a passion.


----------

